
Simple CSS Layout Tip: Use a "debug" class - mitchf
http://mitchfournier.com/2011/05/12/simple-css-layout-tip-a-debug-class/
======
pbhjpbhj
I used to do this before I discovered web-developer tools for FF (FF version
1, possibly about v0.8, can't recall), then I found firebug, don't think I'll
go back.

Once I made a topology presenter bookmarklet that would break a site down into
grey blocks with body text removed, that was handy back in the day too.

